# Info request.



## searcher (Jan 31, 2009)

I just got back from checking out the somewhat local Hapkido school and I have a few questions for you all.

1. Do any of you have any experience with the Midwest Hapkido Federation? Opinions on them?

2. Do any of you know anything about Steve Gravino? He is the instructor at the school in Olathe, KS.

I was only there for a bit during the class, so my questioning of him was limited to breaks in the class. Overall, the class did not seem to bad. I have not let him in that I have previous training or that I am an instructor. This is the approach I try to take when entering into another style. I| would prefer to be treated like any other white belt, not as an instructor or BB from another style/school.

If you prefer to not post your answers, then shoot me a PM. I don't mind either way.


----------



## searcher (Feb 1, 2009)

Nobody has any experience of knowledge of either questions?


**listens to the wind whistle**


----------



## Drac (Feb 1, 2009)

searcher said:


> I just got back from checking out the somewhat local Hapkido school and I have a few questions for you all.
> 
> 1. Do any of you have any experience with the Midwest Hapkido Federation? Opinions on them?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry bro..Living in Ohio I cannot be any help...Try Googling the school and see what pops up..I never tell any seminar or update instructors of my experience either..


----------



## searcher (Feb 1, 2009)

I am at leat fortunate enough to have quite a few years of experience to fall back on and I do have experience in both Okinawan and Korean systems, so I should be able to see throught any holes that might be there.

And it has no contracts, so I am not getting locked in for a long period of time.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 1, 2009)

midwest hapkido is Bruce Sims. He used to be a part of this board but i think his opinions got him a little...um...well, you know.
midwest hapkido group was Daniel Pinkowski, i believe Paul B was under him, Paul is or was a mod in the hapkido forum.
midwest hapkido federation? unless they are somehow related to the above, i havent heard of them.
Sorry.  : )


----------



## searcher (Feb 14, 2009)

A little update.   I started classes on Tuesday and it is notquite what I am looking for.   The instructor was not quite the skill level that I was looking for.   The style is fine, but the instruction is a little lacking.    I got to spar today with the "advanced" students and they were not quite the level of the rank they wore.   I sparred with the instructor and he was not what I was hoping for.   I was hoping for a wonderful addition to what I have already trained, but it looks like the search will continue.


----------

